# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  بنات اليابان (( فوتوا وتفرجوا..

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.














































ياللا بدي اشوف ردودكم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو هالجمال والشاعرية 
حلوووووووين
 :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حبيبتي الله يخليكي 

لا تبكي مشاني ههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

برّووس يا برّووس .. من وين جايبتيهم

يجازي سوالفك يا باريسيا 

بس مشانك حلوين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

هههههه
بقطعوا الرزق

----------


## mylife079

هدول بنات !!!!!!!!!

يمكن 

شكرا بيسوووووو

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
والله الطبيعة حلوة 
يعني لو ربنا شاف انه الحكمة نكون هيك كان عملنا متل هيك 


مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا مش عارف شو هالاشكال هاي
بتذكري ببنت عنا بالكلية 
مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## anoucha

شو اليابانيات شكلهن صاروا مجانييييييين يمكن عندهن سارس  و العياذ بالله هههههههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا ربي ثبت علينا العقل والدين مالهم بنات اليابان شكلو ضرب سلك عندهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15): 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22): 
مش قادر شو هاد اشي بجنن

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بدي اتجوز  :Frown:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بدي اتجوز


عليك وجه الله اختار وحدة وبكرة بروحلك على الصين وبخطبها ولو بس ان قلي مين بعرف الموضوع بحير بس امرك لله اختار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

بس حرام كل الضلم هاذا ولا بقربو للبنات اشي 
ههههههههههه

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_برّووس يا برّووس .. من وين جايبتيهم

يجازي سوالفك يا باريسيا  
بس مشانك حلوين_ 


 هههههههههههههههههههههه بعجبك طلعتهم 

يسلملي قلبك شكراً الك

----------


## المتميزة

واو كثير حلويييييييييييييييييييييين  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_هههههه
بقطعوا الرزق
_


 ههههههههههههههههههههه تخيلي المنظر عنى الله يسترنى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_هدول بنات !!!!!!!!!

يمكن  
شكرا بيسوووووو_


 بيجوز !!!

 :Db465236ff:    العفو حمود

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

والله الطبيعة حلوة 
يعني لو ربنا شاف انه الحكمة نكون هيك كان عملنا متل هيك  

مشكورة باريسيا_ 


 العفو سوسن 
بس الحمدلله على خلقت الله النا 
ومع هذا خلقتهم متلنا ؛ حنى بنعقل على طريقة مكياجنى لقينى الاضرب 
الغريب انهم بيمشوا عادي وكانه عادي رغم انه مش عادي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_انا مش عارف شو هالاشكال هاي
بتذكري ببنت عنا بالكلية 
مشكورة باريسيا
_


 هههههههههههههههههههههه تاني مره ماحدا بيعلق على بنات الجامعات والكليات 
بظلهم احسن منهم  :Db465236ff: 

العفو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_شو اليابانيات شكلهن صاروا مجانييييييين يمكن عندهن سارس و العياذ بالله هههههههههههه_


 العياذ بالله ؛ يكفينى الشر .... :Db465236ff: 
شو صاير للعالم ؟! :Bl (35):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_يا ربي ثبت علينا العقل والدين مالهم بنات اليابان شكلو ضرب سلك عندهم_ 


 لا بينه طب فيهم فايروس ؛ مش بس الكمبيوترات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة
_


 
  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3): 
العفو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_
مش قادر شو هاد اشي بجنن
_


 لا بيطير العقل ولو 

اعملك متله ؟! ييييييييييييي مها وتعمل هيك ههههههههههههههههه مابتخيل

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_بدي اتجوز_ 





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_عليك وجه الله اختار وحدة وبكرة بروحلك على الصين وبخطبها ولو بس ان قلي مين بعرف الموضوع بحير بس امرك لله اختار_ 


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه منك 
تعالي بنروح انا وانتي 
بنجيبها ونيجي ؛ هههههههههههههههههه

شو راح يكون شكلها ؟! وكمان فستانها ؟! :Bl (35): 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Cry2:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_بس حرام كل الضلم هاذا ولا بقربو للبنات اشي 

ههههههههههه_


 هههههههههههههههههههههه مشان تعرفوا شو النعمه الي بين اديكم

----------


## محمد العزام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يخلينا هيك جمال 


مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_

الله يخلينا هيك جمال 


مشكورة باريسيا
_


ههههههههههههه اه وتصبح وتمسي بوجيهم 

العفو بس اسمع ماترجع وتشكون وتحكي يما كل مره بيرعبوني ؟! ماشي ؟

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
__


 شـــــــــــــــــــ :Eh S(2): ـــــــــو؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

علي راسي كل الموضه الهبله :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_علي راسي كل الموضه الهبله_


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي حلوه منك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا باريسيا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_مشكورة يا باريسيا على الموضوع الرائع_


 مرسي الك على الطله الحلوه

----------

